# Did Lulu have her surgery this week?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been watching for an update as to when little Lulu was to have her surgery. I know on the 2nd it was to be postponed to this week, but haven't seen anything.
Praying all is OK!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been watching and waiting too. Hugs Miss Lulu and to you too Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for her


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The surgery is probably going on right now. Deb changed it to today, so she could be with her.

rayer: rayer: rayer: for sweet Lulu.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hummm, I don't know how I missed the Lulu thread. rayer: rayer: for Lulu and Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update!!! will be praying very very hard all goes well today! I'm sure poor Deb is a nervous wreck till all this over!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thanks for the update!!! will be praying very very hard all goes well today! I'm sure poor Deb is a nervous wreck till all this over![/B]


Actually, Terry, it was postponed until Wednesday!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Ok thanks Linda!! 
That just gives us more time to get all those extra prayers for a good outcome!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You Ladies are the sweetest of the sweet.

I did take Lulu in this morning. I freaked out a bit. I was in the same room, I held my Daisy for the last time.

When Tom came in, I was crying. I told him tomorrow is Lulu's 16th Birthday. I asked if it would be okay to wait a few more days. So it's now set for Wednesday. 

I don't want Lulu celebrating her big day, just out of surgery. Not to mention I'm scared.

So Wednesday it is!!

Wow, Lulu and I are certainly milking this one, huh? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> You Ladies are the sweetest of the sweet.
> 
> I did take Lulu in this morning. I freaked out a bit. I was in the same room, I held my Daisy for the last time.
> 
> ...


Ahhh sweetie I can imagine it was pretty upsetting time today! and postponing so she could be home to celebrate her B'day and not coming out of the affects of surgery is a good idea! After all "sweet-sixteen" is a special birthday for any gal!!! and This way you two can really enjoy each other!!!

"Happy Sweet Sixteen little girl!!!"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503586
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thank you so much Terry. I've had mixed emotions all day. I so want this over with. 

I'm looking forward to hugging and kissing her all day long, for her birthday. 

So we continue to pray for Wednesday. My vet is very confident. He's very good, and his head tech (Jackie) will be monitoring her. Jackie ROCKS!!! So Lulu will be in the best of hands.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We will keep saying our prayers rayer: for Lulu. 


Happy Sweet 16 sweet girl.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: For you Deb. And :grouphug: rayer: for LuLu.

Tina


----------

